# Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [Innocent win!]



## InvaderSyl (Jan 31, 2011)

Rules-

•There is no alien, in fear of a horrible, horrible pun.
•No out of thread communication unless stated in your PM
•There must be at least 2 mafia dead before one can use their role PM as evidence
• Common sense may lead you to answers, or just raise more questions. This is _my_ game after all
•DFTBA

Roles are being PMd.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

*18* hours for night actions, of until they're all in.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Why is it day.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

The 'Superawesomearmyoftotalcoolness', as they wished to be called, met at Zim's base as they had agreed. Looking amoung the crowd, something seemed out of place. Staring around aimlessly, someone finally screamed. 

The horrified... group.... looked in horror at what they had found. _Dismantled cells_. And just as they had thought, an I.D. check carified- 

_*Pig-serpent*_ is dead. They were _*innocent*_.

_*12*_ hours for discussion, as it's Day 1 and day 1s are BOR-ING.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Hmm. Why Pig-Serpent? They dont strike me experienced as some other players in the game. ((I lost the game))  Sorry if you are actually experienced Pig-Serpent


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

DARN IT.

I JUST LOST THE GAME, WARGLE.

... and you did twice. Now we're even :D


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Also, It's my first time as GM, and i kinda just want to be amusing person in the BG and answer questions and... whatever else GMs do... yeah...

And if you didn't already know, I like TVtropes.

Deal with it. x3


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

I'm alive. Some of the Mafias I've seen Pig-serpent was Mafia and did pretty well so maybe they have more experience than we give them?


----------



## JackPK (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Or maybe the Mafia is relatively inexperienced and doesn't know who to target? Or else they're just screwing with us.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Doesn't the first kill _always_ seem random? Maybe I'm just noobish, but that seems to be the trend.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Nope, it's not always the trend. I think I heard of a rule "Kratos is not allowed to survive past the first night" rule or something. (Kratos is an experienced player.)

*Abstaining* is fun until an inspector presents evidence.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

One vote? That it? Well then...

*Nobody was lynched. 10 hours for night actions, or until they're all in.*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

*3 or so more, because I wanna get back to this after homework's done.* x3

I've only got 2.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

The members of our... group. Yeah. Were a bit hesitant to resume actions after the horrifying demise of an important member, afraid that they would also fall to beings of pure energy. It even surpassed centipedes and water on the fears list. And that's saying something. *drinks out of a water bottle* huh? What are you guys staring at? OH I MEAN... ummm.... OH GOSH NOT THE LAZERS! D:  *<-- Before someone asks, this isn't relevant. Just amusing :P*

_After we, the Superawesomearmyoftotalcoolness have taken control of this narraration, we went back to the base only to discover that..._ Hold on a second, can someone hand me that records sheet? Thanks. That umm... Chief Raichu... what? What do you mean that's your pokemon team? You ACTUALLY have your pokemon's first name as Chief? That's like naming a farmer farmer! Or an accountant ... Steve! Oh, topic? 4th wall? When do we get one of those?

_Oh, you pitiful humans! Give me the mic! Err.. Cheif Zackrai was found with burn marks through his chest, seemingly having been stabbed as well. Ewww.... Umm, guys? I think we should slowly step away, very calmly, and... RUN AWAYYYYYY!!!!!!!_

_*Cheif Zackari*_ is dead. They were _*Mafia*_


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

See, THIS is more of my signature writing style. For those who care, " 4th wall? When do we get one of those?" Is a line from my play.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Daytime discussion *21 hours*


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Zackrai was mafia?! Wow... That means we have two possibilities: a malfunctioning SIR unit (lucky us!) or Tak the vigilante (lucky us!). HUZZAAAAHHHHHH.

Soo. uh. Hey Syl, you should be more patient and raise the discussion time to 48 hours.

Any Gaz with an overwhelming breakthrough?!?!


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

I dunno if I'm supposed to reveal the exact role of the person who died o3o

First time GM.

Plus, I don't like patience XD

Although when Mindscrew mafia starts, I'll probably be involved in that. I get the feeling I had something to do with it's creation... hmm...


----------



## JackPK (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*



Seritinajii said:


> Soo. uh. Hey Syl, you should be more patient and raise the discussion time to 48 hours.


Yes, this would be nice.



If Zackrai was killed by a malfunctioning SIR unit, I guess it could be because he didn't turn in his action. But if he was killed by a vigilante, that means the Mafia action must have either been healed away or been absorbed by the Death Bee, either of which I guess is lucky for us.



			
				InvaderSyl said:
			
		

> I dunno if I'm supposed to reveal the exact role of the person who died o3o


Depends on whether or not you want to. Some GMs do, some don't, some do for some games and not for others.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Hmm. a sir unit, I wonder if we got that lucky. iirc it only had a ~20% chance of killing mafia.

Vig-kill seems more likely.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*



Wargle said:


> Hmm. a sir unit, I wonder if we got that lucky. iirc it only had a ~20% chance of killing mafia.
> 
> Vig-kill seems more likely.


IIRC it was 10% normally, or 100% if the Mafia didn't turn in their action.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> IIRC it was 10% normally, or 100% if the Mafia didn't turn in their action.


Actually, I thought I changed that. Just the 10%.  

Also, I changed one of the tallest to be a mafia doctor, if I was stupid enough not to mention it :P NYA.

Define 'Nya': A phrase used for lack of input or to show displeasure with a situation.


----------



## Silver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

I guess we just got really lucky with this, seeing as there is only 10% chance they will get killed. :D


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Or you got a lucky vig~

Will I tell you which?

NO. 

XD


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Somebody do something~

You guys are boring D: ~


----------



## Silver (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Urm...lynch an inactive? Meh, might as well. * Flareth.*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Well, actually, I just meant do something interesting. Crazy mafia-finding theories, anyone? 

... I did find Blaze. But i wasn't fast enough :P


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Stop talking, GM!!

*Abstain* because there is no use in lynching anyone anyway, because nothing is happening. Where are you, Gaz?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

I don't wanna stop talking XD

Nothing is happening because NOBODY IS DOING ANYTHING.

And... umm.... see, about that....


----------



## Wargle (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Pff GMs are supposed to be mute during the day unless someone needs an explanation. 

Um. I recommend *Abstaining.*

And what do you mean And um... about that. Are you implying Pig was Gaz?


----------



## Silver (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

I guess your right. I'll withdraw my vote and * abstain.*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*



Wargle said:


> Pff GMs are supposed to be mute during the day unless someone needs an explanation.
> 
> Um. I recommend *Abstaining.*
> 
> And what do you mean And um... about that. Are you implying Pig was Gaz?


What if I don't want to. XD

Am I implying or are you inferring? o3o

Yes.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Seriously GM stop! I keep expecting your post to be something _useful_. I vote *InvaderSyl*. (joke of course.)


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

I agree. Stop talking!

But really, so Pig-serpent was Gaz? Yikes.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Okay, okay. o3o

I think Mindscrew Mafia will start soon, so I'll probably take my randomness over there XD


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

The group members were indecisive on who could possibly be working against them.

They left the base to their homes, leaving checkers and Jenga blocks all over the floor, _as a strategic trap._

*Nobody was lynched.* _... you know what, just get in actions asap, kk? :P_


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Just need one more. You know who you are XD


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

The members of the group once again headed to the base, only to find GiR crying.

The body of *Jack *lay on the ground, his blood frozen with a pink liquid coming from his eyes. A knife was stabbed through his pak.

His brother looked at him, powerless. All that fighting, only for it to end this way?

Everyone else stepped around it, though, as they found something intriguing. The mass of shiny stuff on the floor, minorly glinting. Closer inspection revealed it was a mass of electrons, next to a nametag that revealed it to be *Silver*. They knew one thing for sure- the meekrob was in the base.

Jack is dead. He was _*innocent*_

Silver is dead. She was _*mafia*_.

48 hours for day discussion.

and if you don't talk, I will make.. lightning.. strike you or... something :P You'll be out of the game, though.

*Also for clarity, I'm under the impression Irken blood is pink and if the pak is disconnected for too long all blood flow stops so suddenly it freezes over. And some of it would build enough pressure to flow out of the back. Or, in this case, he had his pak on so it went for the next closest thing. _The eye sockets_. I think about these things too hard. Gotta do _*something*_ after I finish my science work and have 20 min. to waste :P Nasty isn't it? 
What we're learning about is worse. Far worse.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Wooo we got a Mafia!


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*



InvaderSyl said:


> *Also for clarity, I'm under the impression Irken blood is pink and if the pak is disconnected for too long all blood flow stops so suddenly it freezes over. And some of it would build enough pressure to flow out of the back. Or, in this case, he had his pak on so it went for the next closest thing. _The eye sockets_. I think about these things too hard. Gotta do _*something*_ after I finish my science work and have 20 min. to waste :P Nasty isn't it?
> What we're learning about is worse. Far worse.


Not necessarily pink. Weren't Tak's eyes purple?

Yaaaaay! Two mafia down! Judging by our 10 players, there is probably one more.

Also, judging by the "GIR crying" bit, we still have a healer. Huzzah!

Nobody is suspicious because of the lack of super Xanatos Gambits! And so there's nobody to lynch! Oh well....

If nobody gets lynched for a while, I'll *abstain.* But if I get bored of abstaining I'll go with some random choice. (not too random)


----------



## Mai (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Does that mean Jack was Zim? If gir was crying, and it mentioned his brother, it would explain Silver being dead.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Hmm. I wonder why Silver died.

Syl do you inactive kill by anychance? If so, maybe she died that way.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*



Wargle said:


> Hmm. I wonder why Silver died.
> 
> Syl do you inactive kill by anychance? If so, maybe she died that way.


 I don't roll that way :P


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*



Seritinajii said:


> Not necessarily pink. Weren't Tak's eyes purple?


 who says blood color affects eye color? Human blood is red, and we don't have red eyes (except, in pictures with flash and stuff :P)


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*



Mai said:


> Does that mean Jack was Zim? If gir was crying, and it mentioned his brother, it would explain Silver being dead.


If that were true, (not saying if it is or isn't. Figure it out,lazies D:<) Dib can't revengekill, remember?~


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Urm...lynch an inactive? Meh, might as well. * Flareth.*


Silver did post on day 2, right there. 

By the way, does anyone agree with her or do you wanna abstain? I'm kind of undecided right now...


----------



## Wargle (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Hmm. Maybe Silver was onto something and ((delayed))paid for it.
*Flareth*


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Nah, that's impossible because Silver was mafia. I think I'll go with *Flower Doll*, who is also inactive and nearly always so.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Oh yea. Sir unit again... DUH


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Or it could be dead. Or maybe it did kill Silver. Or maybe it was Tak.

THINK PEOPLE!

HAVE SOME CREATIVITY INSTEAD OF RNGing ALL THE TIME!

I swear, the next person to suggest abstain...

Seriously, DO SOME PLANNING, PEOPLE!


----------



## Flareth (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Hey, hey, wait. I'm here!

....Can we roleclaim in this game?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

If ya' wanna :P

It'll probably get us further than doing _nothing_ *glances at abstainers*


----------



## Flareth (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

I am *one of the Tallest, a healer/doctor*.

This might be a bad move...but yeah....


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

You know what? I never gave an amount of time for day discussion. 

I guess *Until a majority is reached*. And you must lynch someone.

LET THE CHAOS ENSUE!


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

I already said *Flower Doll*, who is almost always absent.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Um, I vote no lynch. But apparently I can't since our GM is mad bananas.

*Flower Doll* absence never helps the game...


----------



## Mai (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

*Flower Doll.*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*



Phantom said:


> I can't since our GM is mad bananas.


What?

... Sorry. Had to do that.  But what? D: 

I'm just tired of constant abstaining and working with nothing. Which, the latter would be fine if YOU GUYS WOULD TRY TO ACTUALLY MAKE SOMETHING TO WORK WITH.

Just going off of randylynch/inactivity is DAY 1 STUFF. It's Day... 3. I think. 

SO DO SOMETHING. NYA.

7 players, 2 votes Flareth and 3 votes Flower Doll, for those taking score.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Thing is, we don't have leads. 


Fine, you know what, just _FINE_, just for shits and giggles, and something to do, I am going to roleclaim, not like the mafia can kill me anyways. I am the *Bee of Doom*. (_FEAR ME!_) I am innocent and can only be killed by innocents.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

*Flower Doll* for being abesent.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

The results are in. OrngSumb, for some reason, PM'd it. With that, and Wargle... sorry Flower Doll.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The group had come to their final decision for the day. They pulled out a strange looking voodoo doll with the name tag "Flower Doll" on it, wondering if they'd feel any regret or not.

After all, there's always a risk. But sometimes you must take it.

They took out a paperclip from GiR's storage system, and stabbed the doll through the heart, wincing as they did so. A scream could be heard from afar, along with a large thud. They went to investigate.

Running over to the source of the sound, they came to find Flower Doll's body on the sidewalk, seemingly unharmed, cold and lifeless. 

At least she and her brother's rivalry would continue now, right?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_*Flower Doll* is dead. She was *innocent*_

_*24 or so hours for night actions*_


----------



## Wargle (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Was she mafia, and she isn't 'dead' up there yet.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Whoops. Thanks XD


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob*

Our group returns to the base once again, in fear of losing yet another innocent. Shuddering, the small crew looked inside the base. They found *OrngSumb* with it's wiring fried, smoke still rising through the room. Coughing, they carried on to the kitchen, only to find _*Flareth*_ in pieces on the floor, scattered bits of machinery all around where most of her ended up. between her two fingers were remnants of the dial on an egg-timer.

This couldn't be good.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_*OrngSumb* and *Flareth* are dead. They were *innocen*t. 24 hours for discussion~! _


----------



## Mai (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob 【DAY 5】*

Well, I think maybe Flower Doll was Gaz, since it mentioned her being with her brother, and maybe the other kill was Zim, and Dib was who was killed yesterday.

But this is bad. We need to do something today. We need to lynch _and get it right_ today.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob 【DAY 5】*

So if Phantom is the Bee of Doom, then it's either Mai or Wargle.



			
				Wargle said:
			
		

> Was she mafia, and she isn't 'dead' up there yet.


Wargle doesn't know if Flower Doll is mafia. Meaning that she isn't a mafia member, unless she is cleverly bluffing, which I'm inclined to disagree with, because it seems like a very inconspicuous comment to me.

Therefore, my vote goes to *Mai*.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

If you ask me, Bee of Doom is a little conveinant for Phantom to claim, because then people would think the mafia wouldn't bother attempting to kill them, so I find that slightly suspicious.

I'm gonna go ahead and roelclaim as Zim.


----------



## Mai (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

No I'm not mafia. Actually, I'm Gir. I healed Orngsumb last night. A schedule of my healings are:

1-Orngsumb
2-Seri
3-Phantom
4-Wargle
5-Orngsumb

I think then that Orngsumb was healer clash, with Flareth being a mafia kill. But to determine everything, who is everyone else? You haven't claimed yet, Seri, which is why I'm a little suspicious of you. 

On Phantom being mafia, it's a possibility, but someone has to be the Bee of Doom.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Maybe flower doll was bee of doom? I don't know anymore.

SO if I'm Zim, Mai's GIR, Phantom's Bee of Doom, what are you Seri?


----------



## Wargle (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Oh and I said I revenge killed flareth


----------



## Mai (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

I think Flower Doll might have been Gaz. They said her rivalry with her brother would continue, so I think that means that Dib died and then Gaz did too.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Gah these roles don't have common names so I get confused on who does what.


----------



## Mai (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Okay, since the day is running out and I really don't want to die and have the innocents lose, I'm voting *Seri* since he still hasn't claimed yet.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

I am Tak (the vigilante). 

Night 0: I didn't kill.
Night 1: Chief Zackrai. Lucky me!
Night 2: Twilight Sparkle/Silver. Lucky me again!
Night 3: OrngSumb. I thought he was suspicious, mainly because he PM'd his vote. 

Isn't today Day 4, anyway?

Gaz is inspector, Zim and Dib are fishing brothers, Death Bee "messes everything up", GIR is healer, and Tallest is 60% healer.

Wargle, why did you kill Flareth if she roleclaimed as a Tallest?

*Pig-serpent* - dismantled cells
*Chief Zackrai* - burn marks and stab marks (me!)
*Jack* - blood frozen with a knife through his Pak. Meaning his is an Irken.
*Silver* - A mass of shiny stuff on the floor, or a mass of a electrons. Probably an energy being.
*Flower Doll* - "At least she and her brother's rivalry would continue now, right?" Probably Gaz, although I don't think they had much of a rivalry in the show.
*OrngSumb* - wiring fried.
*Flareth* - " in pieces on the floor, scattered bits of machinery all around where most of her ended up. between her two fingers were remnants of the dial on an egg-timer." She has two fingers.

GIR was still alive by day 3, judging by this bit: "They took out a paperclip from GiR's storage system, ..."



So today, OrngSumb and Flareth died. Supposedly, OrngSumb by healer clash and Flareth by Wargle's revenge kill.

First of all, why would Wargle kill Flareth if she roleclaimed as a Tallest?

But Flareth was not Dib. Flareth was a tallest, remember? Dib doesn't have two fingers anyway. Even with cartoon physics, Dib in the show has three to four fingers. And fishing brothers works like this: every night, the brother sends in a night action saying whom to kill if the other dies. And if the other brother dies, then that person gets killed.

Flareth could be lying, but why should she lie about being a Tallest? Dib is a much better claim than tallest; it would put her in much less danger.

And if Flareth was revenge and OrngSumb was me/healer clash, what happened to the mafia kill? There definitely are not three healers left. One mafia, one vigilante (me), and Phantom and Mai, who I think I believe.

And this post by Syl:


> "At least she and her brother's rivalry would continue now, right?" (referring to Flower Doll's death)


This rivalry can't continue if Gaz is dead and Dib is alive. So by then, DIB WAS ALREADY DEAD. Dib did NOT get killed on the last night, Zim did not revenge kill Flareth, and therefore Wargle is lying.

Therefore, I change my vote to *Wargle*.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Ok tonight, healers, now that you know do not waste a heal on me, it doesn't matter if the mafia target me. 

I have an odd suspicion about *Wargle* too. I send my vote that way.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

I forgot to send in a kill so Syl RNG'ed it. She PM'ed me:

If you sent a kill, I didn't get it. I randomized Flareth for you to kill'.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

And since this is going no where, *Seri*.

And seri, I doubt you got lucky vig kills 2 nights in a row. Remeber, there is a mafia that kills other Mafia. Besides, why target silver? she's usually inactive?


----------



## Mai (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Yeah... Seri being so lucky two nights in a row is a _little_ suspicious, but Wargle... I'm not sure, so I think I'll keep my vote, if not just to keep it tied until we get more ideas. I might have imagined this role totally incorrectly, but I always thought the fishing brother would kill the _next_ night. I never got that role personally, so I guess I might be wrong. 

Flareth, what do you think?


----------



## Wargle (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Flareth... is dead?


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Flareth is dead.

So if Flareth was killed by Wargle by Syl's RNG, does that mean OrngSumb was Dib? Again, that is impossible. Neither of the victims of last night were human - OrngSumb's wiring is fried and Flareth has two fingers. 

And I was lucky! I can't provide another explanation for that. They seemed quite suspicious, as if trying too hard to seem innocent.


			
				Chief Zackrai said:
			
		

> Doesn't the first kill always seem random? Maybe I'm just noobish, but that seems to be the trend.


and 



			
				Twilight Sparkle/Silver said:
			
		

> I guess we just got really lucky with this, seeing as there is only 10% chance they will get killed. :D
> ...
> Urm...lynch an inactive? Meh, might as well. Flareth.
> ...
> I guess your right. I'll withdraw my vote and abstain.


Specifically, Silver seemed quick to change her mind and the top part seemed like she was trying too hard to sound innocent.

OrngSumb sounded suspicious because he PM'd his vote. And my job description says I'm bandwagoning with the "destroy everything" choice, anyway...

I'm sticking with *Wargle*.


----------



## Mai (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

...I meant Phantom. I always get them confused. :( Their avatars are kind of alike!

So fishing brothers _don't_ kill the next night? That's odd.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Sticking with Wargle too... It's just a hunch, I tend to go with hunches, cause for some reason my hunches sometimes tend to be right.

By the way my avatar is David Tennant, not Craig Ferguson


----------



## Wargle (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

People PM their votes a lot in other games not played here? I've been in ((not here)) games where if you posted a vote without PM'ing it, you died.

*Seri* since you seem to be forgettign there A MAFIA MAFIA KILLER and take all that credit for yourself.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Oh and Zack didn't seem so suspicious to me.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*



Wargle said:


> People PM their votes a lot in other games not played here? I've been in ((not here)) games where if you posted a vote without PM'ing it, you died.
> 
> *Seri* since you seem to be forgettign there A MAFIA MAFIA KILLER and take all that credit for yourself.


OrngSumb PMing his vote is irrelevant; I made a mistake in killing him.

A mafia killer who kills 10% of the time or when the mafia doesn't send in an action. I think it's highly unlikely. So assuming I lied about killing Zackrai - then the SIR unit killed him because either they didn't send in an action (there was no other kill that day) or because of the 10% chance. It is still possible that the mafia victim was healed.

Then the next day, it's quite likely they did send in the action, because Jack_the_PumpkinKing was also dead along with Twilight Sparkle/Silver, and Mai healed Phantom, so healerclash is quite unlikely. 

So your logic only works within a 10% or even 1% chance if the mafia didn't send in an action on Night 1.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Then we have a Vig, who has a still small chance of killing a mafia each day, chance increasing as people die, and decreasing as Mafia die.

Vig's usually only get ~1 mafia kill or less in a game this size, so two _consecutive_ mafia kills is highly unlikely, and claiming to do so is suspicious.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

That is true, but it happened. I was lucky. Claiming so is suspicious, but so what? How does it incriminate me in any way?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

After being given WAY too much time to think it over due to the inevitable fact that Syl does too many speedpaints for the people of the magical land of Youtube, our 'group' comes to no majority because she screwed up due to excessive editing. 

Too bad for you that I have nothing interesting to say right now. *Notices everyone coming at her with buckets of water* Oh gosh- AHH IT BURNS! AHH.... *runs away*

The GM has run away from a bunch of angry players and therefore can't write flavor text.

*Nobody dies*, as you can see.

*However-long-it-takes-as-long-as-it's-under-24-hours* for night actions. By then you guys will have given up chasing me~


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

What majority? WHAT MAJORITY?!

Mai voted me. Wargle voted me. I voted Wargle. Phantom vote Wargle.

WHAT MAJORITY?!?!

And WHAT "SHE WAS INNOCENT"?! DOES IT TAKE THAT LONG TO READ MY PREFERRED PRONOUN, AND THEREFORE INFER MY GENDER?!

;~;


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

I thought you voted Mai... and I make typos too. And I was so intent on getting that right before >.<

Sorry about that. *Notices Seri with a glass of water* You wouldn't DARE... *runs away screaming* It burns!


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*



Seritinajii said:


> I am Tak (the vigilante).
> 
> Night 0: I didn't kill.
> Night 1: Chief Zackrai. Lucky me!
> ...


T_T good luck everyone!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Well, we know Seri's innocent now, and I'm innocent, and I can't be killed by mafia anyways... Wait a second... What are the mafia's terms for winning? Cause as long as I don't get lynched or somehow killed by and innocent.... I can't die. The mafia can't win unless I get lynched or killed by a vig, which if the vig was smart, they wouldn't.


.... Uh?


I think that means it's game over, unless I've lost my mind.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

*Phantom*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

Suddenly, the four remaining group members heard the voice of the narrarator screaming-

IT'S THE NIGHT PHASE, PEOPLE! QUIT POSTING!

I'm writing flavor text right now.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 5]*

..............


..................


Okay, I lost them. *Players sneak behind me with a bucket of water*

Our group goes back to the base... *poof* and discover the body of _*Wargle*_ with several arrows shot through her head, as the metal coating wouldn't break from just one, and *Seritinajii* beaten with, curiously, another egg timer.

Where do you people get these items, the arrow and egg timer store of arrows and egg timers? 

*Wargle* is dead. She was_* mafia*_.

*Seritinajii* is dead. _He_ was _*innocent*_.

And I didn't screw up that time.

... oh dear o_0 Umm... *Figure it out.*


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

..... *Shifts away from Mai*

I didn't do it, that means you did...  *Mai*

Egg timer?

When in doubt poke something that doesn't make sense with a stick.... *pokes game*


----------



## Mai (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

*Phantom*. You're obviously the remaining mafia.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

Seriously, I'm not. I'm the Bee of Doom. Says so in my role PM

You're the one being an evil _pony_


Besides I was right about Wargle, if I was mafia why would I vote for them?


----------



## Mai (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

No, I'm not a meanie pony. >:/

Sacrifices. That has to be done sometimes.

And I'm the randomly awesome SIR GIR.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

Innocent win? WHY HAS IT NOT BEEN POSTED THEN? LIES!

THE CAKE IS A LIE!


----------



## Mai (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

It's probably because you're mafia. Isn't it weird you're immune from mafia kills?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

I am innocent aligned.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*



Phantom said:


> Innocent win? WHY HAS IT NOT BEEN POSTED THEN? LIES!
> 
> THE CAKE IS A LIE!


Because ONE OF THE ROLECLAIMS IS A CAKE o3o

Umm... if you two are gonna lynch eachother, I ask the last person that died, correct? *FirsttimeGMisGMforthefirsttime*


----------



## Mai (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

No you aren't. You are cake-aligned, and you know what that meme means.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

:angry:

BRING IT ON PONY!


----------



## Mai (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

Fine then.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

Oh, and InvaderSyl I have no idea.


----------



## Mai (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

Yep, that's the way it goes. Either that or you abstain. But two people diead at the same time, so you'd have to resurrect them both.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

Yes you do ask last person to die.

Kinda happens to be me.

*Phantom* being immune to mafia kills is odd  to me.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

NO! That is so UNFAIR! WE KNOW WARGLE IS MAFIA! HE SHOULDN'T GET TO VOTE AT ALL!! It should be the last *innocent* killed! HE WANTS ME TO DIE, fuck me being immune to mafia, he IS mafia, if he lynches me THEY WIN. *grumblemumble*


----------



## Mai (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

To prove you're mafia?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

TECHNICALLY...

Seri was last to die, in order of actions. So Seri, PM it to me or something :P You may post it if you like.

Seri, tell me... who's who?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

Yes but HE KNOWS WHO'S MAFIA! Seri on the other hand didn't, he was innocent.



Unfair to the mafia....Phooey.


EDIT: WAS POST NINJA'd


----------



## Wargle (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

[redacted]


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

*After way too much time to vote, a final ruling is declared VIA RNG by Syl's computer, due to it being really late/ early and her incredible crappy pre-birthday, so she is asleep on the keyboard.

Now I must figure out these 'flavortext' things. *

*The 'group' finally decided to take a spinner out of a 'LIFE the board game' they got from Wal-Mart to decide who would win the game of life... I hate you guys for writing this script. -_-'*

_Aww come on, you were expecting some other game with a spinner? I don't see... ohhhh... Yeah, really punny there._

*Regardless, a best-2-out-of-3 match suggested they lynch Mai, in a surpising turn of events. No, really. Syl was shocked too. So as they- *

... Who the heck are you and what have you done to my flavor text?

*I am your computer, here to set up some plucky comic relief as compensation for an overly long waiting time.*

... I see. Carry on. *falls back asleep*
*
So, umm...

Mai is dead. She was mafia.
*


Innocents win, although it was REALLY close! good job to everyone!  :D

Sooo close I could've sworn it would be a mafia win @_@

YOU OWE IT TO SERI. YOU REALLY, REALLY DO.

Roles and log coming soon~


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

I'm confused. @_@ But whatever! Why are there four mafia members in an eleven-person game?!?! I really thought that Wargle was the last one..


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

Because I'm a newbie GM, Seri. A newbie GM who's having a crappy birthday. And needs to write the log now.

You guys are going to be soooo mad for not figuring these roles out~


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Invader Zim Mafia- Rise of the Meekrob [DAY 6... of DOOM!]*

*Flareth*- _Thy Tallest_ (innocent)
*Twilight Sparkle*- _Energy beings_
*Jack_the_PumpkinKing*- _Zim_
*Seritinajii*- _Tak_
*Mai*- _Shoes_
*Wargle*- _SiR unit_
*Flower Doll*- _Dib_
*Phantom*- _Bee of Doom_
*OrngSumb*- _GiR_
*Pig-serpent*- _Gaz_
*Chief Zackrai*- _Thy Tallest_ (Mafia)
*~~~~~~~~*
Flareth heals Wargle
Mafia targets Pig-serpent
Seri targets nobody
Wargle's ability doesn't take effect
OrngSumb heals Seri
Pig-serpent inspects Jack
Zack heals Mai
*~~~~~~~~*
Flareth~ N/A
Mafia~ Phantom
Seri~ Zack
Wargle's ability doesn't take effect
OrngSumb~ Seri
Zack~ Mai
*~~~~~~~~*
Flareth~ Mai
Mafia~ Jack
Seri~ Twilight Sparkle
Wargle's ability doesn't take effect
OrngSumb~ Seri
*~~~~~~~~*
Flareth~ Mai
Mafia~ Flareth (Specifically with an egg timer 0_o Awesome.)
Seri~ OrngSumb
Wargle's ability doesn't take effect
OrngSumb~ Seri
*~~~~~~~~*
Mafia~ Seri (egg timers again!)
Seri~ Wargle
Wargle's ability doesn't take effect

And Mai is lynched! Innocent win!


I may have some extra notes, but I think I should post this first. x3


----------



## Mai (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah, well. We were close. Good game!


----------



## Flareth (Feb 26, 2011)

...I love how I ended up healing the Mafia. XDDD

Good game though


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2011)

*looks at list*

WOOHOO! I didn't get lynched!


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 26, 2011)

Four mafia in an eleven-person game, though? Seriously?!?!!?!?!?

AND WE STILL MANAGED TO WIN! YAAAAY!

I really, really, really regret killing OrngSumb though. It made everything a lot harder.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2011)

I've never seen a game with one survivor.  Holy Shite thank you Seri, you clinched it in the end.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 27, 2011)

Talk about biting the hand that feeds ya aye Seri? lol.

I was gonna keep healing you too


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 27, 2011)

Why did I die night one again?  I was such an odd choice.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 27, 2011)

Egg timer was MY idea. I like inventing cruel and unusual deaths for people.


----------



## Silver (Feb 27, 2011)

Pig-serpent said:


> Why did I die night one again?  I was such an odd choice.


Cuz it was either you or Jack(iirc) and I had a gut feeling about you :D


----------



## Wargle (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh and I think I sent in a vote for you too so...


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 27, 2011)

OrngSumb said:


> Talk about biting the hand that feeds ya aye Seri? lol.
> 
> I was gonna keep healing you too


Sorry about that! ^^;;;;;;;

What is an egg timer anyway?! Well, I love Google, and it looks like a pretty inefficient weapon... I guess it kills by blunt force?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually, what I did was for Flareth the egg timer exploded, and the second time I was corrected and it was blunt force :P

Also, when I said 'her', I didn't wanna call Flower Doll a guy. Which is why I headdesked when I failed for Seri.

I figured 'And I was so intent on not screwing up before' would have been a giveaway Flower was Dib XD


WHO WANTS TO DO IT AGAIN?!? XD

This time with something really random and sure to lure stupidity, hilarity, and an ultimate mindscrew.....


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 27, 2011)

Sure, why not?! Except maybe one less mafia.... Usually the ratio is about 1 mafia:4 innocent, and maybe a terrorist.

If you could, include a cult. :)

By the way, have you heard of the Horribly Slow Murderer with the Extremely Inefficient Weapon? (hint: Google is your friend)


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 27, 2011)

Evil ranter with an awesome but impractical weapon? Yep.

CRAP. THERE'S A SPIDER ON MY DESK

Shoot it! Shoot it in the head! Destroy the braaaaiiiinnnnn!

..._but that's a laser pointer..._

OH CRAP. RUNNNNNN!!!!

That's the kinda random hilarity I'm talking about x3  Just because people find it amusing, and maybe if someone's having a bad day it makes them laugh. That's why I am functionally crazy awesome. Because days like yesterday suck. (Friday, that is. I wrote this before I realized it was Sunday)


----------



## Wargle (Feb 27, 2011)

I vote we do it again being mafia here was fun until _someone_ had to be a jerk... *RNG*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 27, 2011)

... I got a 42. Does that mean anything?

Well, except the answer to the universe and stuff?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 27, 2011)

InvaderSyl said:


> ... I got a 42. Does that mean anything?
> 
> Well, except the answer to the universe and stuff?


YES! It means that I will be in your next Mafia.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 27, 2011)

I means I will _be_ mafia in your next mafia hopefully.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 28, 2011)

(Note to self lynch Wargle first)


----------

